# Setting up Outlook?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Have never used this program before, anyone have a clue? I've no idea what/how to find my ingoing outgoing email servers...? :shrug:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Uh, we'll need just a TAD more info. 

Who's your ISP? (Who do you get your email/internet through?) Additionally, can you tell us what version of Outlook? Is it Outlook 2003, 2007? Or is it Outlook Express?

Once we know that we can help you out.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

OH! Well, it's '07, & I have Aol, Gmail & Hotmail, take your pick! I tried some odd thing where you download an Outlook Hotmail connector, but that didn't work, it froze up & some error msg. kept popping up about not being an offline bla bla.... ? :shrug:

I'm starting college classes the 18th, glad I switched my schedule tonight to include Intro to computer sys.!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Still need more info. LOL Is AOL your internet provider? Or do you just have them as a homepage?

If it's AOL:

http://help.aol.com/help/microsites/microsite.do?cmd=displayKCPopup&docType=kc&externalId=223775


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What company do you pay for your internet service?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Opps OK I see, I have internet thru my phone company, which is Century Link. I don't like their email service so I still use AOL, which is now just my home page(used to be my ISP but got too expensive).


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

AH. Well, if you don't use Centurylink's email, and you DO use AOL, then the link I posted above will work. If you DO want to use Centurylink's email:

http://www.centurylink.net/files/centurylink/support/EmailPrograms/outlook_2007.php


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I think this is messed up, it keeps popping up w/ a grey box saying "configuring outlook accounts" and then a log-in box that says "Microsoft Outlook Hotmail Connector" but when I hit OK to log in,nothing happens. Cancel, nothing. Then it says cannot open your default email...is not an offline folder,etc (something). Hmmm.... think I broke it? :yuck:


----------

